# MPG



## Thepeelsessions (Jun 23, 2009)

Sorry there is another thread on gas mileage but what I'm getting just seems absurd. It's a '95 XE V6 4x4 with 31x10.50 tires. I had a complete tune up 2 years ago next month. I drive about 32 miles to work and back each day....about 16 of which is open freeway. I want to say the tank is 17 gallons...? Not quite sure, but if it is, I'm getting about 10-12 MPG. With gas prices going up again I need to get this figured out. It's killin me. It hasn't always gotten this bad of mileage but has always seemed to be a hog. And I've had the tires on for about 8 months. Before I was running 275/35s or 235/75....whatever the standard size is. Any help is appreciated.

EDIT: Truck is a 5 speed


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey there. Well, your fuel tank capacity is 15.9 gallons (check out the chart); this should affect your mpg equation a little bit in a good way.

http://arrc.epnet.com/autoapp/8671/8671.htm

Was your fuel economy that lousy before the bigger tires? Stock tires are 235/75/15's. What about your drivin' habits...sorry; gotta' ask? Are you keepin' it under 3000 rpm's most of the time? Smokin' the tires at stop signs? : ) 

My Hardbody is a four cylinder, so I'm not sure how to compare the mileage of your V6 to my 4 banger. However, I do know that the fuel economy of my truck is not good. The 4WD makes it even worse...about an extra 1000 lbs. to lug around using the same motor as the 2WD.

Sorry I couldn't offer anymore insight. I've always been a believer in a well tuned ride with modest driving habits will get you your best mileage.


----------



## rockcrusher44 (Oct 7, 2006)

It really shouldn't matter how big your gas tank is when figuring gas mileage. Just divide the gallons of gas pumped into the miles driven since your last fillup. I've been figuring my mileage for years and I have no idea how many gallons my tank holds. By the way I have a 97 4x4 with a four banger and average about 22 MPG on the interstate. You start running 65 or 70 and your gas mileage will drop considerably. Between 60 and 65 is about right.


----------



## RobXEV6 (Nov 3, 2009)

Clean air filter, clean MAF, no codes?

I have a '95 XE-V6 4x4 w/144,000 and I usually get 20-22 mpg on the highway, but that's running between 5,000 and 9,000 feet. Generally gets 17/18 around town.

-Rob


----------



## RobXEV6 (Nov 3, 2009)

(...and standard size tires.)


----------



## Thepeelsessions (Jun 23, 2009)

Grug said:


> Hey there. Well, your fuel tank capacity is 15.9 gallons (check out the chart); this should affect your mpg equation a little bit in a good way.
> 
> http://arrc.epnet.com/autoapp/8671/8671.htm
> 
> ...


Thanks for the fuel chart! Before the tires it was a little better, not great by any means though. My driving habits are good, well at least I think so anyway. I don't brake fast, I usually keep it between 60-70 on the freeway....Haven't smoked the tires at a stop sign in a few years.


----------



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

I had same problem on mine. I have 4x4 4cyl with the 31x10.50 on it, What I did was clean egr out new o2 sensor/ air filter/ fuel filter, new muffler, cat had busted up and clog muffler up. and I used sea foam, I went from 100 mile on full tank to getting about 216 mile on full tank, thats putting around 12 gals in so about 18 mpg. I have never seen gas light come on but every time i fill up I get little under 12 gal or 12.4 in it. So may try some of those. I wanted to add that I have alot of steel on my truck as well, brush guard under truck soild steel plate and bumper is 3/4" soild steel. So alot extra weight on truck


----------



## Thepeelsessions (Jun 23, 2009)

Ok, so I gave up on judging by the fuel gauge and did the math. I'm getting roughly 14.5 MPG between highway/city. Still seems pretty low. How in the world are some of you getting that good of mileage in your V6 4x4? Engine light has never come on, runs really smooth....I don't think a slightly bigger tire will make a huge difference. 

Azazel: Sea foam? What? Did you use this in place of a fluid or something?


----------



## tinworm (Aug 20, 2009)

this is the only vice I can find with these trucks. Reliable, attractive, simple, useful, cheap, annnd inexplicably shitty fuel economy. Nothing you ever do will bring you up to 25-30 mpg we all assumed these trucks got when we bought them. 

I think im gonna yank my motor at one point and drop in an OM616 MB diesel. Next summers project.


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

Thepeelsessions said:


> Ok, so I gave up on judging by the fuel gauge and did the math. I'm getting roughly 14.5 MPG between highway/city. Still seems pretty low. How in the world are some of you getting that good of mileage in your V6 4x4? Engine light has never come on, runs really smooth....I don't think a slightly bigger tire will make a huge difference.
> 
> Azazel: Sea foam? What? Did you use this in place of a fluid or something?


 C-Foam cleans out EVERYTHING...there are some other things you can do to improve your milage, such as a K&N air filter and sythetic oil. I have a d21 4cyl and put a K&N air filter in it and got roughly 20% better gas milage!


----------



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

Seafoam is a cleaner for everything, you can add it to oil/gas/intake. If add to oil I would change oil after run it for 10 to 20 mins, there alot mix reviews on running it in oil for longer times but I didnt want take risk. Next you can add it to the gas, As for the intake, you take the brake booster line off and let it suck it up, slowly dont let the truck die. If have help have them give it some gas to prevent it from stalling out. once the truck starts to smoke from tailpipe you shut it off for 5 mins then take it for a drive. Can buy at walmart autozone ect, about 10$ I took a 12oz coke can cut it in half to get my 6oz measured out. 1 can will do oil/gas/intake.


----------



## Thepeelsessions (Jun 23, 2009)

Ok, I put in a K&N filter and it did absolutely nothing (fuel economy wise). I wasn't expecting much, but nothing at all kinda sucks. Although, I do feel more power. I'm going to seafoam it this weekend. So you guys recommend changing the oil afterwards and going with synthetic? The truck has about 193,000 miles on it. Anything else I should know about in advance?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

in another thread i tell that the k and n filter will not add mpgs ..

it will make it sound louder and make you use more gas(imo)..

if it is a v6 and you are getting 17 then that is probably all you are going to get out of it..

help the engine run cooler will help .same for trans..

make sure you have the right tire pressure ( i run 40 psi in mine tires) every one else runs 32..

make sure brakes are not dragging ,lighten the truck up as much as possible and keep it tuned up..

the newer cars use 5 w 30 to help with gas mileage ..


----------



## Thepeelsessions (Jun 23, 2009)

Seafoam results:

I've been calculating my fuel economy the last few weeks and the best I got was around 15.3 MPG. My first time getting gas post Seafoam......17.2 MPG. It also seems to do hills a skosh better as well as ride smoother. Thanks guys!


----------



## Pat D. (Jan 12, 2010)

Thepeelsessions said:


> Ok, so I gave up on judging by the fuel gauge and did the math. I'm getting roughly 14.5 MPG between highway/city. Still seems pretty low. How in the world are some of you getting that good of mileage in your V6 4x4? Engine light has never come on, runs really smooth....I don't think a slightly bigger tire will make a huge difference.
> 
> Azazel: Sea foam? What? Did you use this in place of a fluid or something?


Doing the math is the right way. Also, for a true average, you need lots of data. I've always kept a log in my vehicles, a habit developed thru working for the govt. testing vehicles, that records every expense and maintenance item and the mileage when any repairs, maintenance, or fuel/oil additions. I fill the tank every time I purchase fuel, that way I can run a mileage computation using data collected over 2000 miles, 10,000 miles, or 130,000 miles. My fuel consumption on the 3.0 4x4 averages 14-15mpg, again this data was averaged over many thousands of miles. It's accurate. MPG computed from 1 fillup is not really a good data point, you need lots of data. Sounds like your fuel economy is right where it is supposed to be. The other advantage of the service log is you can check when you did routine stuff like timing belts, oil changes, tires, brakes, etc. After a few years you can then calculate your actual operating cost per mile(I'm at about 18 cents/mile these days, not bad. My RV costs about 27 cents a mile to operate. That data makes it easy to split expenses as well). And remember, a 10 cent jump in gas prices only adds $1.60 to the cost of a fillup of 16 gallons, not really enough to lose sleep over, no?
Pat D.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i am still getting just about 30 mpg in mny 86,5 nissan 5 speed z24 truck..

i found that running redlight and not stopping for every stop sign i get better gas mileage...

lol...


----------



## NamesLeo (Sep 30, 2009)

Grug; thanks for the link! I had different questions about other parts on my HB and this answered them all. :fluffy:


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

No problem. That's why we're here. : )

Cheers!
Grug


----------



## NamesLeo (Sep 30, 2009)

*Timing Advn & MPG*

Is this why I am only getting 22mpg from my KA?
Using the link from Grug, I found that the timing advance works the same on the HB as it did on my old sentra. When I looked at the distributor on my truck it looks like it is already turn to the right & advanced all the way? 
Which I would guess is 20° BTDC?

* ↓ Here is the bolt on the top:*










* ↓ Here is the bolt on the bottom:*









What do you think?
I won't be able to put a timing gun on it until this weekend at the earliest so that's another reason I'm asking.
Thanks!


----------



## 2red4u (Sep 21, 2010)

I went to Maine last week in my 94' 2.4 l HB and some how got 24.5 miles per gallon. Was doing 60 on the high way. 11 gallon tank (filled up to same spot on needle) 270 miles. Still think some thing must be wrong. So far Im liking the truck a lot better then Toyotas.
What about high voltage spark plug wires, cap and some sort of plug? High pressure fuel injectors? Also I noticed a ecu chip online that advertised 4 mpg increase. Lot of gimmicks out there.


----------



## 95pickup (Jul 22, 2009)

95 4cyl 5sp. 15 inch 205 70 tires. i get a steady 20 in town and 22 on the highway.


----------



## kd7skx (Jul 10, 2010)

I have a 97 stock wheels and tires 4 cyl 5spd, get 23 in town, no idea on freeway yet.


----------



## dafaceman (Apr 26, 2010)

My distributor looks the same. Almost tweaked all the way. Turned all the way, its 15 degrees btdc. Sticker calls for 10 degrees btdc. I just recently replaced my timing chain, tensioner, etc. Thought the distributor was turning too far so pulled oil pump, turned oil pump drive gear 1 tooth, but then the distributor would not line up like it should. Every hardbody I have seen the distributor is almost turned all the way to get to the 10 degree btdc. But on mine, if you loosen and adjust it the rest of the way-thats 15 degrees btdc. Since its calling for 10 beyond tdc, it works fine. 
My mileage ranges around 22 or 23 now on the highway at 65 mph. Combined city and highway I get about 20. But this too is with stock 235/75/15 tires, new upper and lower stream O2 sensors, cap and rotor, plugs and wires, and complete new exhaust including the manifold. Stock manifold was cracked, stock Cat convertor was 50 percent or more plugged, and stock muffler was so rusted, I poked my finger through it testing the metal. The lower stream O2 sensor was "fused" into the connecting pipe between the cat and muffler, so changed it too. I Didnt do anything fancy on the exhaust, A bosal Cat, and Walker quietflow SS muffler. 
Before doing all the above I got 18 MPG at best, as timing was off and could not be adjusted to spec due to timing chain stretch. With the miles I drive on a weekly basis, the 4 or 5 mpg improvement was welcome.
BTW, truck has 106K on it and is 97 standard cab 4x4 with the ka24e.


----------



## Carruban (Sep 6, 2010)

Check your codes. Things like EGR Valve not operating are pretty common and can affect gas mileage. Although mine has that problem, it's a 96 4x4 4 cylinder on 31s 19-20 mpg modestly driven. Can try some other things if you want to go through the trouble..change fuel filter/air filter, run tires at correct pressure (go by what's in the door, I think mine is like 26 or 28). However like zane said with a v6 you aren't gonna get too much mpg..nissans are pretty notorious for shit mpg anyway sadly. Oh and some myths about mpg...intakes do not improve gas mileage and neither does higher octane fuel, so if anyone tries to tell you..


----------



## Rcpilot (Oct 23, 2010)

1994 HB 4x4 with KA24 engine. 95k miles on the engine and transmission. Truck chassis has 185k miles. I did a swap last summer when my old trany lost some snycros and the motor lost oil pressure at 185k miles. Standard size cab - not an extended cab. 5-spd manual trans. Stock 235/75/15 tires -- STREET tires - NOT off road or mud chucker tires.

I commute 61 miles to work every day. 122 miles round trip. 99% of it is hwy. I live 6 blocks from the interstate and the office is about 1 mile off the interstate. So you can see how most of it is hwy miles. I drive between 60mph - 65mph. Altitude is between 5200' - 6000' 

I get 22.5 - 23.5mpg on average. I keep my gas receipts and do the math on each tank. Last tank was 228 miles on 9.793 gallons of gas. Thats 23.2mpg

I think the ticket to gas mileage is engine RPM. At 60mph my RPM's are about 2700 in 5th gear. If I step it up to 75mph my RPM's go up to about 3400 and my fuel mileage drops to 17.5mpg.

I know some of you will call BS. Some of you will be amazed.

Don't shoot me for asking the question:
Is there ANY way that I can get better mileage?

Would synthetic oils in the drive train help my fuel mileage? 
I'm willing to run synthetics in the rear end (_both front and back - although I rarely use the 4-whl drive_) I'm also willing to run synthetics in the trany and engine. Which brands and oil weights would be the best options for me? I know nothing about using synthetic oils.

Is there an air filter or new air intake that I can bolt on?

Is there a header or aftermarket exhaust system?

Where do I find aftermarket parts like this?

Sry if these are dumb questions or old questions for you guys. I just found this website today.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Carruban (Sep 6, 2010)

Well 23mpg is about as good as you'll get. If you want better mpg get a motorcycle or a small car especially if you're driving 122 miles a day. That or move closer to your work


----------



## Rcpilot (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm looking to squeeze anything I can get out of it. Even 1/2mpg more would add up over the years. 

I keep my oil changed every month with the new/used engine that I installed last year. It's right around 2400 miles per month with my commute. I'm using Beldon wires and Bosch Super Platinum plugs. Wix air filter in the stock air box. The trany and both differentials had new oil last summer as well. So far I'm using dinosaur oil - no synthetics yet. But willing to switch to synthetics is somebody can make a recommendation.

Would really appreciate any advice on: 
aftermarket exhaust
aftermarket intake
synthetic oils and lubricants
sensors or other electronic stuff (remapping?)

I have no idea where to buy aftermarket parts and which ones have been proven to help with fuel mileage. Some links to proven products or distributors would be great.

Thanks


----------



## Carruban (Sep 6, 2010)

And investing in a car with better mpg would add up over the years lol shoot I had an old 89 honda crx that got 50 mpg and my kawasaki ninja gets 61 mpg way better than 23. The crx was 1500 when I bought it and the bike was 2 grand. Anyway synthetic oils won't make a difference, almost all the oil sold at stores is synthetic nowadays anyway. A good, complete cat-back exhaust system with headers would increase exhaust flow and would slightly increase mpg..maybe +.5mpg. However you're looking at 300-500 bucks plus the work required to install. Intakes are not made to increase gas mileage. If you read on K&Ns website it says some people have reported an increase in gas mileage, but K&N will not go as far as making a general claim that a cold air intake/short ram intake/aftermarket air filter will increase mpg. (K&N Frequently Asked Questions (FAQ)). I would not recommend altering anything electronic in your truck especially considering how infamous nissan is regarding their electrical systems. Plus I can't think of anything you could do electronically that would increase mpg. If you are willing to pour so much in to it to increase mpg consider getting a 2wd drivetrain. The 4x4 adds a good 1000 pounds to the truck which reduces mpg. Keep tires inflated at proper pressure replace fuel filter replace spark plugs the list goes on and on, but is it really worth the investment? Don't fix it if it isn't broken imo.


----------



## Rcpilot (Oct 23, 2010)

I guess I'll look else where for information. So far you are the only person to respond and most of what you have to say is negative or off topic (_buy a new vehicle)_

:lame:

Doesn't ANYBODY on this forum think outside the box? Nobody has tried closing up the unnecessary holes in the grill to deflect air around the vehicle? Nobody has removed the antenna and bolted it to the fender UNDER the hood to get it out of the airstream? Nobody has tried a different bumper kit or alloy wheels to lighten the vehicle?


----------



## Carruban (Sep 6, 2010)

Well use some common sense, you can only get so much out of a car or truck. And 23mpg is about as good as its gonna get. What you are suggesting is not "thinking outside the box" it's just being ridiculous. Moving the antenna to improve the truck's aerodynamics? It's a waste of time. If you are willing to do that much to get +.0000001 mpg then yeah sure, get some alloy wheels to reduce weight. Hell, if you wanna reduce weight so bad get a 2wd drivetrain (like I stated earlier, easy 1000 lbs), take off the doors, the bumpers the bed, the hood, just strip the thing down, right? 
All I'm saying is be happy with 23mpg I don't understand what you're trying to accomplish. Are you looking to save money? Then investing so much into maybe getting 1-2mpg tops is not worth it "in the long run". You're gonna spend a good 1000 dollars or more to accomplish it. It would take years for it to pay itself off. Use some common sense, get a more economic car or move closer to your work (122 miles a day is ridiculous). I'm not being negative, I'm being honest, and I answered all your questions.*23 MPG IS GOOD!*


----------



## skramer360 (Aug 14, 2005)

I get about 18 in town and 20-21 on the highway. I have a '95 SE V6 ext cab 4 X 4. K&N filter synthetic oil in the tranny and rear end. I did install slightly lighter alloy rims from a Mitsubishi truck.


----------



## Rcpilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Carruban said:


> Well use some common sense, you can only get so much out of a car or truck. And 23mpg is about as good as its gonna get. What you are suggesting is not "thinking outside the box" it's just being ridiculous. Moving the antenna to improve the truck's aerodynamics? It's a waste of time. If you are willing to do that much to get +.0000001 mpg then yeah sure, get some alloy wheels to reduce weight. Hell, if you wanna reduce weight so bad get a 2wd drivetrain (like I stated earlier, easy 1000 lbs), take off the doors, the bumpers the bed, the hood, just strip the thing down, right?
> All I'm saying is be happy with 23mpg I don't understand what you're trying to accomplish. Are you looking to save money? Then investing so much into maybe getting 1-2mpg tops is not worth it "in the long run". You're gonna spend a good 1000 dollars or more to accomplish it. It would take years for it to pay itself off. Use some common sense, get a more economic car or move closer to your work (122 miles a day is ridiculous). I'm not being negative, I'm being honest, and I answered all your questions.*23 MPG IS GOOD!*


Dude,
I don't have money flying out of my back side. I can't AFFORD a new car. I've been laid off for 18 months. I'm in no position to go out and buy a new car. I just went back to work 2 weeks ago. Do you think I'd drive 122 miles a day if I could find a job closer to home Jobs ain't exactly falling outta trees right now - or don't you read a newspaper on a regular basis? Do you think it's easy to sell a home in this economy? And do you think it's easy to sell that home and NOT lose my shirt in the deal? Not lose all my equity that I've built up after making the payments for 15yrs? And I can't just yank my kids out of school in the middle of the school year and transfer them to a new school district 60 miles away.

That enough common sense for ya? 

I gotta work with what I got on hand here. My truck.

Guys who drive those little Geo Metros take the antenna off and mount it under the hood. If you know anything about aerodynamics - a cylinder (antenna) flying through the air is about the LEAST efficient thing you can drag through the air. So they unbolt it and fill the mounting holes with bondo. Put the antenna under the hood and bolt it to the top of the fender. They also remove the passenger side mirror. They tape up 50% of the grill and only leave the part in front of the radiator open. They buy different wiper arms that have an angle so that when the wipers are turned off - they slide down further on the windshield. This drops the wipers about 3 inches lower and gets them down under the hood. It gets the wipers out of the airstream. They also put body skirts 1/2 way down the rear wheels to reduce drag. The install body pans under the car to clean up the air flow under the car and around the suspension.

Those little cars are supposed to get about 35 - 40mpg.

Guys that are modifying them are up to 55 - 60mpg.

All it takes is a little ingenuity and some elbow grease.

All I was asking - is does anybody know where I can buy aftermarket stuff to bolt on and get a couple more mpg.

You might think it's silly to spend $500 or $1000 on those types of things to squeeze another 1/2mpg or 1mpg out of it. Right now, I spend about $95 a week in gasoline. If I can increase my fuel mileage just 1mpg I think it's worth it. Spending $1000 ONCE is a helluva lot cheaper than making $300/month car payments for 5yrs.

Is that enough common sense for ya yet?

No, I don't want to yank the front end out of it and make it into a 2-wheel drive truck. That sounds dumber than spending $1000 on an intake and exhaust to improve the fuel economy in the truck I got. What would it cost me to turn it into a 2-wheel drive truck? I'll bet more than $1000. I live in Colorado. It SNOWS here. Sometimes it snows a LOT. I NEED 4-wheel drive to get back and forth to work. 

You soaking any of this up? 

Jesus Christ dude. Lay off. If you can't help me - then just shut up and go away. :balls: Stop badgering me about it.


----------



## Carruban (Sep 6, 2010)

*Sigh* First of all, it sounds like you already have all the brilliant ideas, so why don't you tape up your grill and mount your antenna under your hood and see if it makes a difference. Secondly, I lived in Grand Junction, CO for 2 years and never had to use 4wd, plus if it snows so much why do you have street tires? Not only that, but plenty of people in colorado drive little 2wd cars, so again, why do you need 4wd?
Next, yes, I do think it's silly to spend 500-1000 dollars to squeeze 1mpg (if that) out of your truck. Especially when you can literally find a car same age as your truck that gets TWICE the MPG your truck does! Not only that, but you could probably sell your truck for 2-3k on average. So you've got plenty to work with. No car payments on an old geo or honda or whatever. Even if the car was new, if you're making payments for 5 years you're doing something wrong. Also, an intake and exhaust isn't going to run you 1000 dollars plus it really doesn't improve fuel economy -that- much. I'm telling you, 23mpg in a 4x4 is about as good as it gets. I get 19 in mine (I don't even have an antenna, if that really makes a difference). So again, common sense would dictate that if you are forced to drive 122 miles everyday you should probably consider getting a vehicle with better gas mileage. Sadly common sense isn't so common. I tried to help you, the disgruntled rant really isn't necessary and I don't think anybody appreciates it. Take my advice or leave it, don't attack me for simply (and politely) telling it how it is.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

x2 on the above post...
Even the Fuel Economy website shows 16-20mpg with the new ratings (18-22 based on the old rating system). So, apparently, you're doing better than the average driver as it is.
And those ratings...that's with a new engine, new transmission, new everything, at sea level, likely corrected back to standard day conditions, with perfect gas, and a hundred other things.
Combine those numbers with the fact that you're at 5000+ ft altitude (~25" in.hg average ambient air pressure), it's likely colder than standard day during most of the year (running the blower motor more than average), likely a lot more hills than the usual place in the U.S., engine doesn't warm up as fast (stays in open loop longer). I think you're doing pretty good.
Biggest gas savings you'll likely see are in the application of right foot lightening devices.
One thing I might suggest trying is to downshift out of 5th at the first hint of an uphill incline. Keep the rev's up a bit and see what happens. Leave 5th gear for flat and level ground or downhills only. I had a '93 S-10 way back when. Rotten gas mileage from day one driving in the Black Hills of South Dakota until I figured out that I had to quit lugging the engine on the uphills. As soon as I started downshifting more often, gas mileage went up a fair amount.
And gee...you just signed up today...and it only took you a little over 3 hours to piss somebody off. I took me almost a year to do that. My hat's off to you...:thumbdwn:


----------



## Rcpilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Good bye to this website


----------



## 2red4u (Sep 21, 2010)

Um we are all Americans here, no need for everyone to get mad at each other. 23 is very good, I have a buddy selling his toyota because it gets 16. By the time you sell your truck and buy another fuel efficient car you are going to loose and spend more then the savings in mpg. Cut your cat off, take the housing off your airfilter, use some seafoam and be done with it. You could always get one of these, and they get 25$ from you. Has anyone tried anything like this? 

PERFORMANCE CHIP FOR NISSAN HARDBODY TRUCK 90-97 1994: eBay Motors (item 200533735388 end time Oct-27-10 09:56:10 PDT)


----------



## Spbeyond (Dec 28, 2009)

Im pretty sure this stuff is snake oil, but I could be wrong. I would also like to know if anyone had any luck? These trucks are HEAVY and will burn a certain amount of gas no matter what. You can get a 40 MPG honda civic (older one but they are reliable) for 75 a month or less! Would pretty much pay for itself in fuel savings probably. Listen to these guys, they actually know what they are talking about. Bolting on 1000 worth of "Miracle" gas savers isn't going to help you really at all. And I would guess moving the antenna would get you 1 gallon of gas saved every 10,000 years.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

x2...
Not only am I pretty sure that stuff is snake oil, I'm absolutely positive it is.
Moving X amount of mass Y amount of distance is going to require Z amount of fuel, no matter (or anti-matter) how you slice it.

And in response to post #36...
While I am a citizen of the U.S.A., we are NOT all Americans here.
-Cut your cat off - Why so you can spend the next X years looking at a Check Engine light and/or spend $$$ with some halfa$$ box to fill in for the post-cat sensor?
-Take off the housing for the air filter? Sounds good...while you're at it, may as well dump some sand and/or water down the intake and see how long you get to drive before the next engine rebuild....which since you have to rebuild the engine, you'll likely get better gas mileage.
Penny wise, pound foolish... False economy... Spend a dollar to save a dime...
On and on and on...
Now where did I put those fuel line magnets?


----------



## 2red4u (Sep 21, 2010)

communist then, I see. We use dollars here no pounds or what ever trinkets you deal in.
Was just trying to help looks like folks just want to tar and feather and its not going to be me. Go back to China.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Try again there Sparky...

Minot?s AFREP team saves AF time, money

Eat a whole bag of STFU...
Then step outside and play a one-handed game of hide and go f*ck yourself.


----------



## Rklnd Upstr (Oct 17, 2010)

RCpilot. Its too bad you took comments so personally. This is the internet! Im a new member, and a new owner of a hb. From what I have found, IMO this forum is #1 for info on these trucks!


----------



## 2red4u (Sep 21, 2010)

Its is obvious jdgooper you have an inferiority complex. You don't need to swear at me and get hostel. If you said that to my face I would kick your ass. Just because its the internet you think you can say what ever crap you want, your wrong. Rcpilot, note to self have thick skin on these forums, everyone will want to tell you your full of crap, yet it is those people who need to go to the bathroom....


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

2red4u said:


> Its is obvious jdgooper you have an inferiority complex. You don't need to swear at me and get hostel. If you said that to my face I would kick your ass. Just because its the internet you think you can say what ever crap you want, your wrong.


Good one there, Corky.
Did you come up with that by yourself? Or did mommy and daddy help you out?


----------

